# Red Eye - Yellow Eye Removal in Pics



## Moi (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello. Does anyone know of a really good free program to fix pet eyes? I've tried a few with very poor results. Most have red-eye removal, but my girl's eyes are usually yellow-ish and I've been unable to locate a suitable program. Thanks for reading and have a great day!:alberteinstein:


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been wanting the know the same thing. I've tried photoshop but it usually looks artificial. Would love to hear tips if anyone knows how to do this.


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

I find that prevention is much better than any remedy for doggie "red" eye. I try not to use flash indoors but that requires a decent amount of light and knowing your way around the manual settings on your camera (and some of today's cameras don't have manual settings; a lot of people are reluctant to use them even if they exist).

But...there are methods in Photoshop...I Googled and quite a few tutorials and tips came up:

fixing dog red eye - Google Search

I haven't tried any of these personally but I'll probably have to give it a go. When I use the LED on my iPhone camera it gives the WORST doggie-demon-eye EVAH!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Whatever image software that came with your camera should be able to handle red-eye as well as Photoshop or Paint Shop Pro . . the expensive programs.

The problems is that even the expensive programs *I have PSP* don't handle red-eye well. It takes a lot of trials to get the eyes looking good, or even half decent. 

I quit bothering a long time ago.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Try Picasa--you can download it for free: 

Picasa 3: Free download from Google


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I always use Irfanview.

IrfanView - one of the most popular viewers worldwide

I didn't like Picasa because I could not understand if it made extra copies of each of your photos, which it puts in kind of albums. Or if they were just one copy of the photo that they somehow got to look like they made extra copies.

Irfanview doesn't do any of that. Its free also.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I use Lightroom 3, but this is not software that most people, other than pros, would have. It does a good job most of the time. I have also used the pupils of eyes that do not have red eye in them and moved them to the photo with red eye and placed them over the top of the red eyes and then flattened the layers. This is done in Photoshop and works very well. Again, something that mostly pros would have and do.

I have tried other software that comes free with mainly point and shoot cameras, but usually they do not do a very good job. 

One thing is for sure, the way that animals eyes are made make them very prone to getting red eye with flash. You can even get a funky color if they turn just right in the sunlight.

I have not heard of the software that Purley mentioned. If you try it, I would love to know how well it works. I hope it helps you with fixing the problem. I know how irritating red eye can be in your photos._


----------



## Moi (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone; very helpful information. I believe I tried Picasa already, but I will check again. A site called Picnik used to have an excellent software app for red-eye removal but it has gone 'wonky' and although the site says they are working on it, it's still not working right (last time I checked). I've just got a basic point and click digital camera. I'll check into all the information members have provided. Thanks again!


----------



## Moi (Jul 30, 2011)

Now that's the way I want Dee's eyes to look! Perfect! What a beautiful poodle-girl!


----------



## Moi (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm going to check this out for sure! Thanks so much.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Here is a picture of Pippin edited with Picasa (before and after)--I still need to fix the overall color but I ran out of time: 

With "crazy eyes": 


Pippin 7-2011 B by RowanGreene, on Flickr

After tweaking with Picasa (he's _still _crazy but at least he doesn't show it as much):


Pippin edited by RowanGreene, on Flickr


----------



## Moi (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks so much, Rowan. Pippin is adorable! I love her very stylish ears!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Thank you, Moi. *He*'s a mess in this pic--as you can tell--because we just came in from playing in the backyard. I think they need to wear Snoods while playing catch (frisbee/ball) because they all get their ears in their mouths! Slobber covered ears = yuck. LOL


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

I also try to avoid using flash, and it's easier to do with dogs than with other, wilder animals. I haven't found a program to do this. Here is how I fix deer "red"-eye on deer. It will also work on dogs. You need an image editor capable of editing using layers.










Select the reflective pupils with your selection tool :










Place the selections on a new layer :










Paint or fill these selections with black. This is how this looks with the original layer. OK for deer, since under normal conditions, their eyes just look black.










But let's add the "stars" back into her eyes. Make a new layer above the original and the pupil layers. Turn the visibility of the pupil (black) layer off. Paint white over the brightest spots of the pupil on your new layer (red arrows point out the white spots on the new layer) :










Make all three layers visible :










Adjust the "stars" to suit (by blending or softening until the white spots look "natural") :


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Corel Paint Shop Pro has a pet yellow eye removal tool. It's on sale right now for 29.99, but it expires tomorrow, LOL.

colina


----------

